

What Bitcoin Fans Are Missing - nayefc
http://nayefcopty.com/blog/bitcoin-fans-missing/

======
nkuttler
Why would anybody care about fans? They are by definition not rational, I'll
quote wikipedia "[a fan] is a person who is enthusiastically devoted to
something, such as a band, a sports team or entertainer".

So if you write about bitcoin focus on something worthwhile.

I do have coins. I'm not a fan.

~~~
sim0nk
Replace fans with users. The point of this article doesn't change.

~~~
nkuttler
Sure, but the article still doesn't have a point.

------
NikolaTesla
I think what is missing or lost in all of these Bitcoin articles is they are
reaction to a fatally flawed central banking system. Of course, anyone who
says things like that is immediately labelled a gold bug or belonging to the
tin-foil hat club.

